

What Happens When an Ex-Google Executive Creates a School System? - MaxQuentero
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-06-10/what-happens-when-an-ex-google-executive-creates-a-school-system-

======
katelynsills
I thought this was extremely interesting but can't upvote this. Was it flagged
for some reason?

